# Anyone heard of caracal cats as domestic pets



## Jillaroo (Dec 4, 2013)

_A lady here is trying to give away 2 kittens, my daughter has done a search and it appears they are illegal in Australia unless that has been updated from a few months ago, they look like a Lynx apparently are predators, are loners, grow to a large size and can be aggressive._


----------



## maxHR (Dec 4, 2013)

Just what Australia needs, another feral pest.:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 4, 2013)

I hear sirens!  Those things can't possibly be legal here outside of a zoo!  The only possible upside of them getting loose here is that they'd be one of the few animals which have a chance of wiping out the feral domestic cat population in the competition to eat all the other wildlife.  

Aaaaagh!

By 'here' do you mean within kicking range??  Give her one for me!


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 4, 2013)

_A lady is advertising them on Gumtree she lives in Nana Glen, my daughter did a search and as far as she is concerned they are illegal, the male is larger than a feral cat, and that is a major concern for our wildlife if they wander, i am ringing the local vet tomorrow to ask what their thoughts are. She found a forum that said they were illegal but it was a few years back_


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 4, 2013)

Awwww! Wittle kitty-kats! Dems soooooo CUTE!


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 4, 2013)

Ill bet their hearing is REALLY good.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 4, 2013)

Look at the size of those feet, holy cow, if those are kittens...they must get pretty big.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 4, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Look at the size of those feet, holy cow, if those are kittens...they must get pretty big.



Supposedly the males can grow up to 3-1/2' long, weigh up to 45 lbs., and can jump 9' in the air. They're also said to be one of the fastest-running cats around ... 

Scary when you think of it - a pet cat that can leave paw-prints on your ceiling. I wouldn't give those kitties any cat-nip without a full protective suit.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 4, 2013)

Wild animals do not make good pets even in the wild.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 4, 2013)

*The Caracal Ball*

(apologies to CATS and _The Jellicle Ball_)


Caracal cats come out tonight
Caracal cats come one, come all
The Caracal Moon is shining bright
Caracals come to the Caracal ball


Caracal cats are beige and white
Caracal cats are not real small
Caracal cats all hunt in the night
And scary to hear when we caterwaul


Caracal cats have psychotic faces
Caracal cats have beady black eyes
We like to practice our murderous rages
And wait for the Caracal Moon to rise


Caracal cats develop quickly
Caracal cats are just too big
Caracal  cats are NOT roly-poly
We know how to stalk and garotte a large pig


Until the Caracal Moon appears
We make our toilet and take our repose
Caracals have quite comical ears
Caracals have huge claws on their toes


Caracal cats are beige and black
Caracal cats are of tremendous size
Caracals jump like a jumping jack
Caracal cats have blood-filled eyes 

Caracal cats come out tonight
Caracal cats come one, come all
 The Caracal Moon is shining bright
Caracals come to the Caracal Ball
​




​


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 4, 2013)

Nobody beats the  Cheetah cat for speed.



SifuPhil said:


> Supposedly the males can grow up to 3-1/2' long, weigh up to 45 lbs., and can jump 9' in the air. They're also said to be one of the fastest-running cats around ...
> 
> Scary when you think of it - a pet cat that can leave paw-prints on your ceiling. I wouldn't give those kitties any cat-nip without a full protective suit.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 4, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> Nobody beats the  Cheetah cat for speed.



True, the cheetah is the record holder, but surprisingly not by much: the caracal can hit 50-60MPH. Cheetahs I believe can hit 60-70MPH for short bursts. 

Either way, I wouldn't want to play "Catch the Red Dot" with them.


----------

